
Why Renewables Can’t Save the Planet - barry-cotter
https://quillette.com/2019/02/27/why-renewables-cant-save-the-planet/
======
pasttense01
Nuclear power is too expensive--and the price is going up. Conversely the
price of renewable power is going down substantially.

~~~
beatgammit
Isn't it expensive because of political reasons? I'm sure we could get costs
down if we relaxed some of the rules. However, people are unreasonably worried
about it, so pursuing renewables is likely not politically feasible.

